# Rules: Bowhunter Freestyle?



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Front stabilizer cannot be more than 12" long including any quick disconnect or other attachment devices, measured from the riser where the stabilizer attaches. Front must be a straight stabilizer (no 10 degree down mounting systems for example). There is no limit on the length of the side or rear counterweights. Side or rear counterweights cannot point forward.

NFAA website can explain more fully. Basically the rules will state the limits and what cannot be used. If not addressed in the rules it is deemed legal for the style you are shooting.

>>-------->


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

CHPro said:


> Front stabilizer cannot be more than 12" long including any quick disconnect or other attachment devices, measured from the riser where the stabilizer attaches. Front must be a straight stabilizer (no 10 degree down mounting systems for example). There is no limit on the length of the side or rear counterweights. Side or rear counterweights cannot point forward.
> 
> NFAA website can explain more fully. Basically the rules will state the limits and what cannot be used. If not addressed in the rules it is deemed legal for the style you are shooting.
> 
> >>-------->


Thanks!


----------



## chs2inb (Dec 8, 2007)

*Legal length*

:thumbs_upUnder NFAA rules, it does not state in the bi-laws, you can not use 10 degree down disconnect. Only that the overall lenght must not exceed 12" total from the riser. :darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

"One *straight stabilizer, coupling device included *if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used."

An angled disconnect can't be used. the disconnect is considered part of the stabilizer for all intent and the rule reads - straight.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

So my question is then: Can I have a 12" total length front stab.(includes stab and quick disconnect) and a side bar angle back 3" to 6" long?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

DannyB said:


> So my question is then: Can I have a 12" total length front stab.(includes stab and quick disconnect) and a side bar angle back 3" to 6" long?


Yes.

However, there isn't a length restriction on the back stabilizer (pointing toward you), BUT....you CANNOT have it mounted so that it makes ANY contact with your body...

That issue came to light several years back in Vegas, when a "top shooter" or so he thought he was...used a back stabilizer that contacted his body...and he got called on it as a rules violation...it almost came to fisticuffs between him and another archer.

THEN, this same person tried it AGAIN, or so I heard, at the National Indoor...and got called on it again.

So...keep that back stabilizer away from your bowarm..AND your body...you cannot use it to relieve the "weight" of the bow..pulling weight OR mass weight, by having it contact your arm or body.

I would assume this means for EVERY DIVISION and SHOOTING STYLE...be it BHFS or FS.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------

